# Lyft: Dispatcher Canceled? Huh?



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

First time I received this. I thought it was a glitch (got a ping then it was canceled). Has anyone else received this?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Your ride went to another closer Driver.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Your ride went to another better smelling Driver. (Just a theory...)


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

You all are wrong. Dispatched pulled the ride from you to give it to another driver for whatever reason they wanted to.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

We have a dispatch?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Lyft blaming it on a dispatcher that does not exist. What a joke!


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

a ride thru a med company? they might have the account labeled as dispatch.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> Lyft blaming it on a dispatcher that does not exist. What a joke!


Never said dispatcher was human lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

twnFM said:


> Never said dispatcher was human lol


Exactly.

Wife:"why did you hang up on me???"

Me:"I didn't. It was my phone."


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Usually -- at least in my experience with Lyft cancellations -- I get nothing on the app. I am suddenly back online with no explanation, and a few seconds later I get a text. The text either gives the passenger's name, or just says the ride has canceled. The first is a pax cancellation, the latter is a Lyft "re-dispatch" where they gave my ride to another driver.

About 30-40% of my accepted Lyft rides end up as either pax cancellations or re-dispatches. Really makes me wonder why I turn the damn app on.


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

unPat said:


> Your ride went to another closer Driver.


Not true, I pulled up to address, rider got in vehicle, then ride was canceled by dispatch. I have talked with numerous regular riders and they have said they noticed their rides would be canceled when I get close and they are given another driver that’s 10-15 minutes away. These same rides never show under ride history, so platform refuses to pay for having you drive all the way out to pickup rider....it’s the latest scam to target certain groups of people.


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

JimKE said:


> Usually -- at least in my experience with Lyft cancellations -- I get nothing on the app. I am suddenly back online with no explanation, and a few seconds later I get a text. The text either gives the passenger's name, or just says the ride has canceled. The first is a pax cancellation, the latter is a Lyft "re-dispatch" where they gave my ride to another driver.
> 
> About 30-40% of my accepted Lyft rides end up as either pax cancellations or re-dispatches. Really makes me wonder why I turn the damn app on.


You’re being targeted by dispatchers at these platforms that are intervening. I had 15 cancellations in one day, even though I was less than 10 mins away from pickup location. They have also targeted specific drivers with apps continually disconnecting from driver network. Tried 3 different phones under same driver log on and same issues “no network connection” banners. I had 2 different divers re-download driver app, and log on, and it didn’t show any connectivity problems or banners. This confirmed to me and other drivers what they were doing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

twnFM said:


> Never said dispatcher was human lol


I've heard claims (back when I was driving for Yellow Cab in the late 70's), that dispatch was not human back then either.


.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

JimBob29 said:


> Not true, I pulled up to address, rider got in vehicle, then ride was canceled by dispatch. I have talked with numerous regular riders and they have said they noticed their rides would be canceled when I get close and they are given another driver that’s 10-15 minutes away. These same rides never show under ride history, so platform refuses to pay for having you drive all the way out to pickup rider....it’s the latest scam to target certain groups of people.


I don't take issue with any of this except one thing - Lyft doesn't pay you to drive to the pickup anyway, so I'm not sure why you would expect that. Otherwise, #****Lyft


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I've heard claims (back when I was driving for Yellow Cab in the late 70's), that dispatch was not human back then either.


True. That was run by H.A.L. while dreaming.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I've heard claims (back when I was driving for Yellow Cab in the late 70's), that dispatch was not human back then either.





_Tron_ said:


> True. That was run by H.A.L. while dreaming.


They were actually human beings in the Capital of Your Nation. I should know, I was one for years.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

About 25% of my Lyft rides and 100% of my scheduled rides get canceled. I’m strongly suspect that even after a ride is accepted, Lyft still offers the ride to higher matched drivers.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

JimBob29 said:


> Not true, I pulled up to address, rider got in vehicle, then ride was canceled by dispatch. I have talked with numerous regular riders and they have said they noticed their rides would be canceled when I get close and they are given another driver that’s 10-15 minutes away. These same rides never show under ride history, so platform refuses to pay for having you drive all the way out to pickup rider....it’s the latest scam to target certain groups of people.


People that have been deactivated by uber 
and are forced to drive lyft?


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ted Fink said:


> I don't take issue with any of this except one thing - Lyft doesn't pay you to drive to the pickup anyway, so I'm not sure why you would expect that. Otherwise, #****Lyft


If Lyft sends you to pickup someone, you drive to address, select arrive and then Lyft cancels ride, and you don’t think you should be paid for a ride that “Lyft” cancels, after you show up? Certainly you can’t be that obtuse, I don’t work for free, my engine doesn’t run on air.


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ted L. said:


> About 25% of my Lyft rides and 100% of my scheduled rides get canceled. I’m strongly suspect that even after a ride is accepted, Lyft still offers the ride to higher matched drivers.


Lyft has been canceling numerous rides on certain demographic drivers.


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

backcountryrez said:


> View attachment 186753
> 
> First time I received this. I thought it was a glitch (got a ping then it was canceled). Has anyone else received this?


I pulled up to address, rider got in my car, and immediately ride was canceled. When I looked under ride history it said “dispatcher canceled.” Rider called to see what was going on, so they sent another driver that was 15 minutes away, even though rider was sitting right in my car.


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

unPat said:


> Your ride went to another closer Driver.


How could that be so, rider was sitting in my car when dispatch canceled? It had nothing to do with location proximity, as they canceled ride, then sent another driver 15 minutes away, even though rider was sitting in my car.


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

Yulli Yung said:


> You all are wrong. Dispatched pulled the ride from you to give it to another driver for whatever reason they wanted to.


Exactly…..


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

JimKE said:


> Usually -- at least in my experience with Lyft cancellations -- I get nothing on the app. I am suddenly back online with no explanation, and a few seconds later I get a text. The text either gives the passenger's name, or just says the ride has canceled. The first is a pax cancellation, the latter is a Lyft "re-dispatch" where they gave my ride to another driver.
> 
> About 30-40% of my accepted Lyft rides end up as either pax cancellations or re-dispatches. Really makes me wonder why I turn the damn app on.


Exactly, it’s time to move on from these thieves.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JimBob29 said:


> Not true, I pulled up to address, rider got in vehicle, then ride was canceled by dispatch. I have talked with numerous regular riders and they have said they noticed their rides would be canceled when I get close and they are given another driver that’s 10-15 minutes away. These same rides never show under ride history, so platform refuses to pay for having you drive all the way out to pickup rider....it’s the latest scam to target certain groups of people.










You waited almost four years to make a new handle and respond to THAT??????


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> People that have been deactivated by uber
> and are forced to drive lyft?


Wrong, not deactivated by Uber, nice try though.


----------



## JimBob29 (Jul 26, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 610020
> You waited almost four years to make a new handle and respond to THAT??????


Uber mole, how are you today? We are onto all of you thieves and you’re being exposed. You can report me now like a good little Uber mole troll that you are.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JimBob29 said:


> Uber mole, how are you today? We are onto all of you thieves and you’re being exposed. You can report me now like a good little Uber mole troll that you are.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

JimBob29 said:


> If Lyft sends you to pickup someone, you drive to address, select arrive and then Lyft cancels ride, and you don’t think you should be paid for a ride that “Lyft” cancels, after you show up? Certainly you can’t be that obtuse, I don’t work for free, my engine doesn’t run on air.


You must be misunderstanding my comment. YES, OF COURSE I think Lyft "should" pay you... I'm just saying, they don't, so don't expect it. They most certainly "should"!!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

JimBob29 said:


> Lyft has been canceling numerous rides on certain demographic drivers.


I don't drive Lyft, so, please explain.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I don't drive Lyft, so, please explain.


I don't know the explanation for Lyft cancelling rides, but in case you're wondering since you don't drive Lyft... they don't have a long pickup fee. So you could drive 30 minutes, potentially, to pick someone up, for free, and then take them two blocks for $3.00. 

This dispatcher cancel shit sounds like they had a human being at a console who reassigned the ride to someone else... idk. Wouldn't surprise me. They often switch a ride to another ride after you've accepted it, which IMO is completely BS.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Thx, but what demographic was the question I was wondering about.

How would a driver make an assumption like that ?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Thx, but what demographic was the question I was wondering about.
> 
> How would a driver make an assumption like that ?


I’m not sure what you mean.


----------



## Real FM Steve (Mar 9, 2020)

Demographic is the wrong interpretation. 
My opinion-

Lyft gives a priority rank to new drivers and divers that rent cars through the Lyft program.

It's priority not discrimination.

JMO


----------

